# Help Nissan Stanza Overheating



## Guest (May 25, 2003)

Hello, my first post here, hopefully somebody can help me. I don't know anything about cars, sorry. I was driving home from school and noticed my car was overheating, i saw smoke and the temperature gauge up past H. I pulled over to the nearest parking lot , parked it, and got a friend to drive me home. Anybody know what might be the problem and how expensive. Thanks for any help.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

That was happening to me lately with my Sentra. My problem was that I need some hoses needed to be replaced. If you cant do it yourself, have someone check for any leaks. Or it can be something simple like a low water level.


----------



## U12 2NR (May 31, 2004)

cindysunc said:


> Hello, my first post here, hopefully somebody can help me. I don't know anything about cars, sorry. I was driving home from school and noticed my car was overheating, i saw smoke and the temperature gauge up past H. I pulled over to the nearest parking lot , parked it, and got a friend to drive me home. Anybody know what might be the problem and how expensive. Thanks for any help.



The smoke was comming from under the hood? Did you notice any fluid leaking on the ground? If the smoke was from under the hood, I'd say you probably had some sort of coolant leak which drained your system till you overheated. It's very hard to diagnose the situation going by the limited information provided.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I know you are trying to help and all, but this was posted a year ago. Check out the date. So I dought she still has this problem.


----------



## U12 2NR (May 31, 2004)

my bad, i thought it said may 24th 2004.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Yeah, At first glance so did I, simple mistake. 

Wow! This section is really slow, thats probably the reason.


----------

